# Sublimation Patches vs Embroidery Patches



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello

Is there difference between Sublimation Patches and Embroidery Patches. For example I want to order Embroidery Patches with white polyester background for sublimation printing with out backing so my question is will this work or sublimation patches are special made?


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

wow... your question is REALLY confusing to me. I dont really know if I am confused, or you are confused..

I'm immediate thought would be that the embroidery would be, well, embroidered where the colors and outlines would be raised and you can really feel the threads..

Sublimination would just be a heat pressed image on a flat polyester patch, so you would not feel the threads where there is a color change and it wont be raised at all.


----------

